# Books on Election and the Trinity - Need Recommendations



## monoergon (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking forward to buying one book on Election and one on the Trinity but I don't know which to choose for my self (money is not a problem). I have studied to refute arminian proof texts from John Gill's The Cause of God and Truth, Jame White's Potter's Freedom, and essays on monergism.com. I never read an exclusive book on Election, however. That's because there has been only one year that I came to believe in the doctrines of Grace. I should say that I'm not looking for a very superficial book on those subjects nor for a very hard one either (e.g. one a Doctor of Divinity would be studying for his/her thesis). I was able to understand Whites book quite well.

ELECTION: I was told that R.C. Sproul's Chosen By God is a great book on the doctrine of election. So I researched amazon in order to buy it and found Pink's The Doctrine of Election and Piper's The Justification of God: An Exegetical and Theological Study of Romans 9:1-23 . What are the pros and cons of these? Is there any important info. I should know before choosing one or the other? Is there another book I should consider, classic or contemporary?


TRINITY: I own and have read Dr. James White's _Potter's Freedom_ and his book on Islam. So I'm somewhat familiar with his writing style and I liked his apologetics stance and understood his books well. 

James White's _The Forgotten Trinity_ received great reviews on amazon. Another great apologist is Dr. Gordon Clark of whom I have not read any books or essays but found his work on amazon entitled "_Trinity/Trinity Papers: No. 8._" What are the pros and cons of both? Is there any important info. I should know before choosing one or the other? Is there another book I should consider, classic or contemporary?


----------



## monoergon (Jan 6, 2014)

Your reviews on the aforementioned books and any other one you have read will greatly assist me to choose one.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 6, 2014)

Chosen by God and the Forgotten Trinity are both on my list, I don't see how you can go wrong with them. Another book on my to read list is Brief Declaration and Vindication of The Doctrine of the Trinity by John Owen, I can't vouch for any of these books personally but I've found them because of recommendations.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 6, 2014)

brjesusfreak said:


> Hello,
> 
> TRINITY: I own and have read Dr. James White's _Potter's Freedom_ and his book on Islam. So I'm somewhat familiar with his writing style and I liked his apologetics stance and understood his books well.
> 
> James White's _The Forgotten Trinity_ received great reviews on amazon. Another great apologist is Dr. Gordon Clark of whom I have not read any books or essays but found his work on amazon entitled "_Trinity/Trinity Papers: No. 8._" What are the pros and cons of both? Is there any important info. I should know before choosing one or the other? Is there another book I should consider, classic or contemporary?



While I have a number of problems with Robert Letham's book on the Trinity, it is probably the best survey from a Reformed perspective. Robert W. Jenson's volume 1 _Systematic Theology_ contains the most beautiful and sublime treatment of the Trinity imaginable. 

Those who are insane or just really really smart can try to tackle David Bentley Hart's _The Beauty of the Infinite_


----------

